# impossible de formater clé usb en fat depuis SL



## jerlaboule (18 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir
depuis hier soir j'essaie de formater ma clé USB de 8Go en FAT mais impossible , quand je lance le formatage , c'est bien inscrit MS-DOS mais a la fin cela revient toujours sur mac os etendu, il faut que je la formate obligatoirement en FAT car sinon ma TV ne la reconnait pas.

PS: je suis sur snow leopard peut etre s'agit il d'un bug .


----------



## pickwick (18 Septembre 2009)

es tu certain de cela, ce que tu vois n'est-il pas le format par défaut du prochain formatage ?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Je suis assez dubitatif sur ce qui se passe réellement... Le mieux serait de vérifier avec un outil adapté.

Pourrais-tu brancher ta clé USB, puis ouvrir Terminal et y taper la commande :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

Cette commande devrait te donner les informations de partitionnement de chaque disque trouvé, et notamment:
- le schéma de partitionnement de ta clé
- le formatage utilisé pour chacune des partitions qu'elle contient.

Un formatage correct devrait donner (en rouge) quelque chose comme :
	
	



```
/dev/disk1
   #:                   type name               size      identifier
   0: [COLOR="DarkRed"]FDisk_partition_scheme[/COLOR]                    *7.8 GB   disk1
   1:             [COLOR="DarkRed"]DOS_FAT_32[/COLOR] NONAME             7.8 GB    disk1s1
```
Dis-nous ce qu'il en est.


----------



## jerlaboule (18 Septembre 2009)

la solution que j'ai trouvé , c'est de brancher ma clé sur le macbook sous tiger et formater en MS-DOS et la pas de souci.
Mais je vais tester ta methode.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 USB                     8.1 GB     disk1s1


voila ce que j'obtiens mais malheureusement j'ai formaté la clé sous tiger donc plus de souci.


----------



## Byters (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Bien que ce post date j'expose mon problème.
J'ai une clé usb de 1 Go impossible de l'effacer avec l'utilitaire disque, ni réparé. J'ai testé ma clé indiqué par PAR5CAL 

J'ai eu ce résultat.

/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_16                         1.0 GB     disk3s1

Je suis avec iMac OSX Lion et débute un peut sur mac.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Et ta clé n'aurait pas un dispositif physique de verrouillage en écriture qui serait activé, par hasard ?


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ta clé n'aurait pas un dispositif physique de verrouillage en écriture qui serait activé, par hasard ?



Biensur que non ça va de soit !
Ma clé c'est mise en RAW donc impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.
J'ai bien recherche des solution sur internet mais pour l'instant rien de concluant.
Le plus souvent on trouve des solutions pour Pc et non Mac.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Si la cause n'est pas matérielle, alors je te propose de forcer l'effacement du MBR de ta clé, ce qui devrait te permettre ensuite de la formater comme tu le souhaites avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_.

D'ailleurs, nul besoin d'un logiciel spécial sur Mac, puisque tous les outils nécessaires sont déjà fournis.

Lance Terminal, branche ta clé USB et patiente quelques secondes. Puis, comme je l'avais indiqué plus haut, commence par repérer le numéro qui lui a été attribué en tapant la commande :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
En admettant que, cette fois-ci encore, l'ensemble du contenu de ta clé apparaisse sous le nom _/dev/disk3_ (c'est-à-dire avec le numéro _3_), alors tape la commande :

```
/bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/rdisk[U][COLOR="DarkRed"]3[/COLOR][/U] count=4096
```
Change le _3_ par le numéro attribué à la clé si celui-ci est différent. Il est important de vérifier ce numéro avant de tenter l'effacement, car il peut être réattribué différemment d'une fois sur l'autre, et la commande d'effacement ne pardonne pas les erreurs. Se serait bête d'effacer un autre disque à la place.

Cette manipulation aura pour effet d'effacer les 4096 premiers octets de ta clé, qui contiennent la structure MBR. Ensuite, tu peux tenter le formatage avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_.


NB : le « _r_ » dans  « _/dev/rdisk3_ » signifie « _raw_ » et permet d'accéder d'une façon plus direct au contenu de _/dev/disk3_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Byters a dit:


> Biensur que non ça va de soit !



Ben nan, ça ne va pas de soi, si tu savais le nombre de fois où cette question a été posée ici, et où la réponse était celle ci


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

Dés que je rentre chez moi je vais tester la solution de PA5CAL et je vous tiens au courant des avancé.


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

Bien Voilà le résultat
J'ai mis ceci en premier voici le résultat :


```
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_16                         1.0 GB     disk3s1
```

Puis j'ai inséré ceci dont voilà le résultat :


```
/bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/rdisk3 count=4096
dd: /dev/rdisk3: Input/output error
1+0 records in
0+0 records out
0 bytes transferred in 61.227304 secs (0 bytes/sec)
```

Snifff


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2011)

L'écriture de bas niveau sur la clé semble impossible. Cela pourrait être dû :
- à la présente d'un système de protection sur la clé, comme le suggérait Pascal 77
- ou à une panne matérielle de la clé
- ou à une cause purement logicielle, au niveau du Mac

Pourrais-tu nous indiquer la marque et le modèle de ta clé ?


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> L'écriture de bas niveau sur la clé semble impossible. Cela pourrait être dû :
> - à la présente d'un système de protection sur la clé, comme le suggérait Pascal 77
> - ou à une panne matérielle de la clé
> - ou à une cause purement logicielle, au niveau du Mac
> ...



En fait cette clé n'est pas la mienne voilà ce qui c'est passé elle a enlevé la clé sans l'éjecter de son macbook pro et depuis il y a ce souci.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2011)

As-tu essayé d'utiliser cette clé sur un autre ordinateur ? Peut-on y écrire, ou la formater ?

As-tu redémarré ton MBP depuis que c'est arrivé ?


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

J'ai vraiment essayé plusieurs possibilité même sur pc où j'ai beaucoup plus d'expérience mais rien à y faire. J'ai encore deux application à tester sur pc pour essayer de mettre cette clé en écriture.

Une fois fait je redonnerais mes résultats ici.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2011)

Si tu as déjà fait des tentatives sur PC, alors je ne pense pas utile de continuer. Le problème vient nécessairement de la clé.

Le tout est de savoir si une fonction de sécurisation intégrée a été activée, ou bien si la clé est tombée en panne.

Quels sont la marque et le modèle de cette clé USB ?


----------



## Byters (16 Novembre 2011)

oui je pense que ça vient de la clé car je viens de tester deux softs sur Pc rien à y faire.
J'en déduit que c'est la clé qui à dérouillé.

Merci tout de même.


----------

